# What are your opinion for Tropica fertilisers



## Federal (3 Apr 2022)

I have never used Tropica fertilisers.

What are your opinion about?
- Premium Nutrition - with micro nutrients




- Specialised Nutrition - with macro nutrinets


----------



## Ghettofarmulous (3 Apr 2022)

I like them but I’m getting GSA with 6ml dosing per day into 57 litre. Iv not had the time to work out the concentration yet. George farmer uses them a lot


----------



## Nick potts (3 Apr 2022)

They will work, the specialised would be my choice if i had to choose one.

How big is your tank, DIY might be a better route


----------



## Federal (3 Apr 2022)

My tank's volume is 54 L. 
Here (Bulgaria) is offered Seachem only but I am not delighted by this trademark.


----------



## MichaelJ (3 Apr 2022)

Hi @Federal   I have used both in the past and recently started to use Specialized again in one of my tanks.  Tropica Specialized provides N and P.  Premium provides no N or P and a little less K, but otherwise its the same in terms of traces. Think of Tropica Premium as more of a micro/trace blend (they should market it as such btw....) and Specialized as a "complete" fertilizer as it also provides N and P. So whether you should go with one over the other depends of what other nutrients you dose, if none, go with Specialized.  Its a very good product, but unfortunately expensive in the long run if your running a moderately large tank or several tanks etc. I would not hesitate to use it in your case, as you don't really need much more than about 6-10 ml per week (depending on your plant mass) for a 54 L tank.  As such a 500 ml bottle should last a year to a year and a half or so.

Cheers,
Michael


----------



## PARAGUAY (3 Apr 2022)

Tropica Specalised is the one to use with the Premium your relying on fish waste and food to provide . For non CO2 just dose less


----------

